# Exploration Vape - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (12/10/19)

​*CARRY ME UP *
(Local) 

*Purchased from:* Exploration Vape
*Price:* R285/60ml

*Flavour Description: *
Tiramisu Ice-cream

*VG/PG:* 75/25
*Nic:* 3mg

*My comments: *

It’s rich, it’s creamy, it’s delicious! I get more of a light chocolaty flavour, rather than coffee, but that does not detract from the overall enjoyment of this juice. It’s a little sweet which adds to the overall yumminess. 

However, since this is supposedly an ice-cream, one would expect a coolness, but there is none whatsoever. That is rather strange, but I certainly don’t have any complaints. It’s perfect as it is. If the name were changed to “Tiramisu” it would be appropriate.

I could easily vape this juice as an ADV and not tire of the flavour.

*Would I buy this juice again:* I sure would!

*Mod:* Eleaf iJust 3 
*Coil:* Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
*Watts:* 80W

_*Coffee Review #130*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/10/19)

This just sounds to die for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/19)

Thanks for the review @Hooked 

I am amazed at how many coffee juices you have reviewed!
Great effort and your insights here add a lot of value

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/10/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Hooked
> 
> I am amazed at how many coffee juices you have reviewed!
> Great effort and your insights here add a lot of value



Thank you so much @Silver!


----------

